# Renovo restorer or Fabsil



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm going to bring the life back in to my hood this week.

I was going to use renovo to cover up the fade marks where the roof folds. Some have said it leaves a patchy look?

Happy to use fabsil, but I wasn't sure if this would cover up the grey marks.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Assuming you mean the colour restorer, then I've used both rather than one or the other - i.e. paint on the colour restorer to reblacken the roof (assuming it's black ), then fabsil on top to rewaterproof.

The fold marks on mine aren't faded more than the rest, but the fabric has been kind of smoothed down to a shinier-than-the-rest look. i.e. a different surface texture. Restoring didn't get rid of that. 
But painting over the whole roof has definitely brought it back to a much newer-looking state, so well worth doing.


----------



## bustanutt (Feb 21, 2011)

Fabsil will only reproof the top. I use to use it on my boxsters hood. Do not use the spray on version though because its an arse to get off the paint. Get the stuff in a tin that you can put on with a 2" paint brush, goes on a treat. Just be prepared for the interior to smell like fabsil for about a week after. Any camping shop will sell it and you should only need to do it once or twice a year. Make sure you clean and dry the hood week before application. I used meguiars hood cleaner (smells delightful)


----------



## wilburforce (Sep 13, 2010)

I hovered my roof, washed it with a mild soap, left it to dry and applied Fabsil twice. It darkened the roof and water beads off it in the rain. 
Its was my best solution.


----------

